# Darwin Streaming Server Not Saving Settings[SOLVED]

## GoofballJM1

I installed Darwin Streaming server (version 5.x).  After finding where the streamingadmin.pl script was (/usr/bin/, contrary to apples documentation) and starting the server (no thanks to apple's documentation once again), I have two problems:

1.	I have to reconfigure my settings every time I log into the server.  This must mean that they are not being saved.  I log into the server through the web interface and I am asked for the first run config options every time.  What do I need to change in order for it to save my settings?

2.	I have a feeling this is somewhat related to my problem.  When I am in the admin via the web interface, I get these "perl execution failed" when accessing the "relay settings" option.  I have perl installed and running just fine, otherwise I wouldn't be able to even run Darwin.

I am out of ideas, any help would be greatly appreciated!Last edited by GoofballJM1 on Thu Jul 29, 2004 3:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## amasidlover

Hi, I have installed it and started streamingadminserver.pl and can access this at http://<my host>:1220/ but I have no idea what password or username to use. The ebuild didn't prompt me and as far as I can tell from  the contents of the ebuild it didn't set it either. 

If I can get past this then I may even be able to help with your problem...

----------

## GoofballJM1

http://developer.apple.com/darwin/projects/streaming/qtss_admin_guide.pdf

Here is a link to downloading the user guide for Darwin Streaming Server.  If I am not mistaken, look toward the end of the manual where it talks about resetting a users settings.  It requires a command similar to the smbpasswd that Samba uses to add users to the service.  I had to add a user to a config file manually.  Honestly, I am scouring the internet for a decent Icecast or Darwin howto.  The Darwin documentation from Apple is terrible IMO.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## amasidlover

Found it! qtpasswd <user name> -f /etc/dss/qtusers then add that user name to the end of the line admin: in /etc/dss/qtgroups. I'm also having the same issue as you with it not retaining setup. 

I have however got it streaming the test files and a live stream (using an sdp file)  from mp4live. I'll post back if/when I sort out the configuration issues...

----------

## amasidlover

I've located the problem with the saving of settings, the config files are owned and writable only by root, but the process runs as 'nobody'. The best solution would probably be to force it to run as ad different user and then chown the admin files. Personally I just made the config files world writable...

----------

## GoofballJM1

 *amasidlover wrote:*   

> I've located the problem with the saving of settings, the config files are owned and writable only by root, but the process runs as 'nobody'. The best solution would probably be to force it to run as ad different user and then chown the admin files. Personally I just made the config files world writable...

 

I was thinking that was the problem, what is the command syntax for what you did?  I am not a guru when it comes to chmod and chown   :Laughing:  .  I am going to re-emerge dss right now while I'm at work to see if that works.

----------

## amasidlover

I've since discovered that its only a partial solution - in that it seems to only sort of work. It retains the 'stream over http' setting and presumabley the others, but it still runs the setup assistant each time I restart it.

Anyway:

```
chmod a+w /etc/dss/*
```

----------

## GoofballJM1

Did just what you typed.  Unfortunately, I can't seem to log in successfully.  I think it has to do wth the qtgroups file.  Perhaps I didn't enter it properly.  Any ideas as to why I can't log in?

----------

## GoofballJM1

Okay here is what I have.  I logged in as root and set the permissions of the /etc/dss/ folder and all the files within it to my regular user account.  That fixed the problem with saving settings.  Now, my current problem is whenever I try to save a playlist, I keep getting the following error message whenever it attempts to save a playlist:

```

Error

An error occurred while creating your playlist.

```

So as a result, I can't stream.   :Sad:   Where are the playlists being saved, and is this a permissions problem too  :Question: 

----------

## GoofballJM1

Problem Solved.  I changed the permissions in /var/lib/dss for my user account (which was the same as my admin account for Darwin).  I then went into the folders located there and changed the permissions for all the perl scripts located therein.  Voila!  Works like a dream!  :Laughing: 

----------

## dirtbag

so can you be more specific exactly what you chowned to who and what permissions you have on all your 

/etc/dss/* 

and /var/lib/dss/* 

-DB

----------

## Sergis

change  running user and group from nobody:nogroup in /usr/bin/streamingadminserver.pl to qtss:qtss

change permissions:

chown qtss:qtss /etc/dss -R

chown qtss:qtss /var/lib/dss -R

chown qtss:qtss /var/log/dss -R

chown qtss:qtss /etc/streaming -R

chown qtss:qtss /usr/local/movies -R

----------

